# HotSync problem on my Clie



## jsearch (Aug 17, 2001)

Hello All,
I just bought a sony clie from a friend of mine. Have downloaded all the software but cannot HotSync. The error I get is "Unable to initiate HotSync operation because the port is in use by another application." I am using the USB port. Does anyone have any idea what I can do to fix this problem.
Thanks a lot,
Jason


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

jsearch said:


> Hello All,
> I just bought a sony clie from a friend of mine. Have downloaded all the software but cannot HotSync. The error I get is "Unable to initiate HotSync operation because the port is in use by another application." I am using the USB port. Does anyone have any idea what I can do to fix this problem.
> Thanks a lot,
> Jason


A somewhat common issue that can have a few causes. Usually it's because HotSync is using the port already. Refer to this link and follow the steps carefully.

edit: pardon, that web site didn't like me linking to it so I just pasted the relevant part here.



> How to troubleshoot Palm HotSync® operation issues when using a USB connection to the Palm OS® 4.1 operating system and the Palm Desktop 4.0.1 software.
> 
> SOLUTION:
> Follow this procedure to troubleshoot Palm HotSync® operation issues when using a USB connection to the Palm OS® 4.1 operating system and the Palm Desktop 4.0.1 software.
> ...


----------



## jsearch (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks a lot for your help! I'll try it out.


----------

